# A ti es a quien le debo dinero.



## neal41

Este hilo explica bien la concordancia del verbo en la oración de relativo en una oración copulativa enfática (oración escindida). En #3 se encuentra la explicación 4.13 del DPD. Quisiera saber si el mismo principio se aplica a un pronombre átono en la oración de relativo que representa el complemento indirecto en la oración básica.  ¿Es correcto el uso del verbo 'es'?

Oración básica: Te debo dinero.

A ti es a quien le debo dinero. (le en vez de te)
A quien le debo dinero es a ti.

Soy yo quien te debe dinero. (debe en vez de debo)
Quien te debe dinero soy yo.

Oración básica: Nos debes dinero.

A nosotros es a quienes nos debes dinero. (nos en vez de les)
A quienes nos debes dinero es a nosotros.


----------



## gengo

neal41 said:


> ¿Es correcto el uso del verbo 'es'?
> 
> Oración básica: Te debo dinero.
> 
> A ti es a quien le debo dinero.



Since no one else is replying...

I believe that sentence is correct, although I would change the word order to "Es a ti a quien le debo dinero."  That would be the equivalent of "It is to you whom I owe money."


----------



## Rocko!

neal41 said:


> ¿Es correcto el uso del verbo 'es'?


Aparentemente es un “es” impersonal. Puedes decir también “era”, pero no “somos-éramos”, “eres-eras” o “son-eran”.

Todas tus frases me parecen bien construidas. El _le_ es como dijiste para el objeto indirecto: _a ti es a quien le dije_ (“a quien le dije *eso”*). Con objeto directo: _a ti es a quien amo_ (o la enfática-pleonástica: _a ti es a quien te amo_. O la enfática-pleonástica y leísta: _a él es a quien le amo_).
También el orden de las palabras que mencionó @gengo: es a...

Hay algunas que podrían ser confusas porque es necesario identificar cuál es el OI (elidido) y cuál el sujeto, además del uso enfático-pleonástico.

A mí es a quien me gusta
A mí es a quien le gusta


----------



## Galván

neal41 said:


> Este hilo explica bien la concordancia del verbo en la oración de relativo en una oración copulativa enfática (oración escindida). En #3 se encuentra la explicación 4.13 del DPD. Quisiera saber si el mismo principio se aplica a un pronombre átono en la oración de relativo que representa el complemento indirecto en la oración básica.  ¿Es correcto el uso del verbo 'es'?
> 
> Oración básica: Te debo dinero.
> 
> A ti es a quien le debo dinero. (le en vez de te)
> A quien le debo dinero es a ti.
> 
> Soy yo quien te debe dinero. (debe en vez de debo)
> Quien te debe dinero soy yo.
> 
> Oración básica: Nos debes dinero.
> 
> A nosotros es a quienes nos debes dinero. (nos en vez de les)
> A quienes nos debes dinero es a nosotros.



La respuesta a la pregunta "a quién le debes dinero":

Le debo dinero a Perdo, Juan y Diego,
A ti no te debo nada.
A ti te debo dinero
Es a ti a quien le debo dinero
Es a ti a quien debo darle mi dinero
Es a ti a quien le debo mi vida (ejemplo alternativo)

Soy yo quien te debe dinero (correcto)
Quien te debe dinero soy yo (correco)

A nosotros es a quienes nos debes dinero. (correcto)
A quienes les debes dinero es a nosotros (modificado)


----------



## neal41

Galván said:


> 1) A nosotros es a quienes nos debes dinero. (correcto)
> 2) A quienes debes dinero es a nosotros (modificado)


¿Es correcto 2) con 'A quienes *nos* debes . . .'?  ¿Es mejor 1) con 'nos' o sin 'nos'?


----------



## Galván

No lo considero correcto.



neal41 said:


> ¿Es correcto 2) con 'A quienes *nos* debes . . .'?  ¿Es mejor 1) con 'nos' o sin 'nos'?



Creo que confundes nos con les

Sigue esta lógica:
A nosotros nos debes dinero
Somos nosotros a quienes les debes dinero
Nos debes el dinero a nosotros
(el dinero) Nos lo debes a nosotros 

Ese "a quienes nos debes" me suena mal.


----------



## neal41

En el caso singular de "Te debo dinero"  quiero  enfatizar el complemento indirecto 'te'.  Parece que

A ti es a quien le debo dinero. (le en vez de te)
A quien le debo dinero es a ti.

sirven.  Tal vez sería mejor la variante que comienza con 'Es'.

Las siguientes oraciones en el caso plural tienen la misma estructura, con 'nos' en vez de 'les', aplicando el principio mencionado en DPD 4.13 para el caso en que 'quien(es)' es el sujeto del la oración de relativo.

A nosotros es a quienes nos debes dinero. (nos en vez de les)
A quienes nos debes dinero es a nosotros.

¿Sería mejor reemplazar 'nos' con 'les' en estas últimas?


----------



## elroy

Rocko! said:


> Aparentemente es un “es” impersonal.


¿Qué es un “es” impersonal? ¿Tienes una fuente que lo explique?


----------



## Rocko!

elroy said:


> ¿Qué es un “es” impersonal? ¿Tienes una fuente que lo explique?


Escribí la palabra "aparentemente" porque entiendo que algunos conceptos gramaticales expuestos en el pasado pueden haber sido actualmente renombrados o haber perdido su validez. No sé si sea el caso o no, pero si resultara que yo haya entendido todo mal, les informo que lo leí en un libro de Andrés Bello. Si alguien conoce una explicación o un nombre gramatical más moderno, que nos lo diga, por favor. Yo pongo aquí mi fuente:




Bello, A. (1921). _Gramática de la lengua castellana destinada al uso de los americanos_. Madrid.


----------



## neal41

I think that 'es' is just an ordinary copula, analogous to 'is' or 'are' in English.  In English there are 3 versions of the plural sentence:

Pseudo-cleft or WH-cleft:  Who you owe money to is us.
Inverted pseudo-cleft: We are who you owe money to.
It-cleft: It is we/us who you owe money to.

If you want to use 'whom', there are other variants, some of which are marginal:

Whom you owe money to is us. (To whom you owe money is us.)
We are whom you owe money to. (We are to whom you owe money.)
It is us/we to whom you owe money.


----------



## Forero

gengo said:


> […] That would be the equivalent of "It is to you whom I owe money."


That does not sound like a valid English sentence to me.

It should be "It is to you (that) I owe money" or "It is you (that) I owe money to."

For the same reason, we don't say "It is because you borrowed it why you owe money". Instead we say "It is because you borrowed it that you owe money."

Spanish is different. A cleft sentence in Spanish tends to sound like an inverted pseudo-cleft sentence in English.

(Unfortunately, I don't even know how to say my "because" example in Spanish.)

I also find "It's me/I that owes you money" more natural than "It is I who owe you money", but I find the latter more natural than "It is I who owes you money."


----------



## gengo

gengo said:


> That would be the equivalent of "It is to you whom I owe money."





Forero said:


> That does not sound like a valid English sentence to me.



I think I switched two words there.  I meant to write:  It is *you to* whom I owe money.  
That seems perfectly valid to me.


----------



## Forero

gengo said:


> I think I switched two words there.  I meant to write:  It is *you to* whom I owe money.
> That seems perfectly valid to me.


That works for me too.


----------



## neal41

Forero said:


> I also find "It's me/I that owes you money" more natural than "It is I who owe you money", but I find the latter more natural than "It is I who owes you money."


These sentences in English illustrate the question in Spanish that DPD 4.13 deals with.  If the basic sentence is "Yo te debo dinero.", do we say

Soy yo quien te debe dinero
or
Soy yo quien te debo dinero.

That is, does the verb in the relative clause agree with the subject of the clause (quien) or the subject of the sentence (yo)?  In the singular case DPD says that both options are acceptable, agreement with the subject of the clause being the more common.  In the plural case agreement must be with the subject of the sentence.

In these sentences it is the subject of the basic sentence which is fronted in the cleft sentence.  In the case in which the indirect object is fronted an analogous question can be asked about agreement in the relative clause.  It is still not clear to me what the answer is in the plural case.


----------



## gengo

Forero said:


> I also find "It's me/I that owes you money" more natural than "It is I who owe you money", but I find the latter more natural than "It is I who owes you money."



That middle one is incorrect (with "owe") because the verb should be conjugated in the third person.  The reason is that the sentence is an ellipsis of "It is I, *the one* who owes you money."  That is the same reason behind "I am the one that/who owes you money,"* and I doubt that any native would ever use "owe" in that construction.

* I think this is the form that most of us would use in real life.

Ex.
-Here's the twenty bucks I owe you.
-No, keep it.  After all you've done for me, I'm the one who owes you money."


----------



## Forero

gengo said:


> That middle one is incorrect (with "owe") because the verb should be conjugated in the third person.  The reason is that the sentence is an ellipsis of "It is I, *the one* who owes you money."  That is the same reason behind "I am the one that/who owes you money,"* and I doubt that any native would ever use "owe" in that construction.
> 
> * I think this is the form that most of us would use in real life.
> 
> Ex.
> -Here's the twenty bucks I owe you.
> -No, keep it.  After all you've done for me, I'm the one who owes you money."


In fact "It is I who owe you money" is a correct sentence, for the same reason "It is we who owe you money" is correct, and neither of them implies a comma or any additional words. When you add a comma and "the one", you seem to be using an appositive as in "It is I, your brother."

"I am the one that owes you money" is a good sentence too, but it is not a cleft sentence.

I meant to be talking about "It is I who owe you money" as an it-cleft sentence, as a variation of "It's me that owes you money." The reason I prefer the latter is not that "It is I who owe you money" is incorrect but that it looks like a very different kind of sentence, one in which "it" has more meaning and "who owe you money" modifies "I" and is part of the predicate.

In an it-cleft sentence, the subordinate clause is not meant as part of the predicate but as a way to complete the meaning of "it".


----------



## gengo

Forero said:


> In fact "It is I who owe you money" is a correct sentence, for the same reason "It is we who owe you money" is correct, and neither of them implies a comma or any additional words.



I disagree.  The "who" definitely implies "the one."  Consider the sentence with a different word order.

Who owes you money is I. 
Who owe you money is I. 

"It is I who owe you money" is not a correct sentence.


----------



## Palomi666

neal41 said:


> Oración básica: Te debo dinero.
> 
> A ti es a quien le debo dinero.
> A quien le debo dinero es a ti.
> 
> Soy yo quien te debe dinero.
> Quien te debe dinero soy yo.
> 
> Oración básica: Nos debes dinero.
> 
> A nosotros es a quienes nos debes dinero.
> A quienes nos debes dinero es a nosotros





Galván said:


> Sigue esta lógica:
> A nosotros nos debes dinero
> Somos nosotros a quienes les debes dinero
> Nos debes el dinero a nosotros
> (el dinero) Nos lo debes a nosotros



Ya lo apunta Galván.
Las subordinadas y el verbo ser están bien en casi todos tus ejemplos.

Esto es un error muy común.
El problema es el sujeto. Y a partir de ahí mucha gente se lía.

La versión “casi correcta” de tus ejemplos es:



> A ti es a quien (le) debo dinero. ✅
> A quien (le) debo dinero es a ti. ✅
> 
> Soy yo quien te debe dinero. ✅
> Quien te debe dinero soy yo. ✅
> 
> A nosotros es a quien(es) (les) debes dinero. ⚠️
> A quien(es) (les) debes dinero es a nosotros ⚠️



Sin embargo, como digo, todas estas frases son en realidad _no muy correctas_ (y producen confusión).

La mejor versión:

Yo soy a quien debes dinero.
A quien debes dinero soy yo.
Tú eres a quien debo dinero.
A quien debo dinero eres tú.
Nosotros somos a quien(es) debes dinero.
A quien(es) debes dinero somos nosotros.


Pensémoslo bien: ¿por qué el sujeto de una oración copulativa ha de ser un sintagma preposicional? Si el pronombre relativo apunta a un sustantivo (y no a un sintagma preposicional), no necesitamos transformar el antecedente en un C.I. O C.D., en la cláusula principal, porque no lo es. Es C.I. o C.D. en la cláusula subordinada.

Yo, a quien debes dinero, no estaré mañana.
_Yo soy (aquel) a quien debes dinero._
Ellos, a quienes debes dinero, son mis amigos.
_Ellos son (aquellos) a quienes debes dinero._

Creo que todas las formas anteriores (“casi correctas”) no son correctas.


----------



## Forero

gengo said:


> I disagree.  The "who" definitely implies "the one."  Consider the sentence with a different word order.
> 
> Who owes you money is I.
> Who owe you money is I.
> 
> "It is I who owe you money" is not a correct sentence.


You have not just rearranged my sentence. You have removed the subject "it" and made "who owes you money" the subject.

That makes it a different sentence. It-cleft sentences have their own rules:

_It is us_/_we who owe you money._ [not _owes_]
_It is clear explanations that are most crucial._ [not _is_]


----------



## Palomi666

Debo corregirme acorde al artículo 4.13 del DPD.

Aunque me parecen opciones gramaticalmente incorrectas, pero aceptadas, alguna de tus fórmulas sería aceptada, en los casos a los que el artículo 4.13 se refiere.

Dicho artículo habla de cuando el antecedente es el sujeto.

_Yo soy quien te debo dinero._
_Quien te debo dinero soy yo._ (_debe_ más común que _debo_)
(Art. 4.13)

Podría pensarse que el pronombre átono sigue la misma lógica, pero no está expuesto en el artículo 4.13. Así que no sé si se acepta. (En cualquier caso, personalmente yo no lo digo y hay opciones alternativas correctas).

En el caso de que se acepte:
A ti es a quien (te) debo dinero. → suena muy mal (con el _te_)
Tú eres a quien (te) debo dinero. → ídem
A quien (te) debo dinero es a ti. → ídem
A quien (te) debo dinero eres tú. → ídem
A nosotros es a quienes (nos) debes dinero.
Nosotros somos a quienes (nos) debes dinero.
A quienes (nos) debes dinero es a nosotros.
A quienes (nos) debes dinero somos nosotros.

En el caso de que no se acepte:
A ti es a quien (le) debo dinero.
Tú eres a quien (le) debo dinero.
A quien (le) debo dinero es a ti.
A quien (le) debo dinero eres tú.
A nosotros es a quienes (les) debes dinero.
Nosotros somos a quienes (les) debes dinero.
A quienes (les) debes dinero es a nosotros.
A quienes (les) debes dinero somos nosotros.


Mi tendencia personal… (tal vez lo más utilizado):

Tú eres a quien (le) debo dinero.
(A ti es aquien (le) debo dinero.)
Nosotros somos a quienes (nos) debes dinero.


----------



## Rocko!

Se supone que son expresiones familiares. No sé si hay equivalencia verdadera entre “it is” y “_es a X quien_” (puedo estar equivocado), pero sí con _soy (somos, él-ella es, son, etc.)_

Más leña:

_A ti es a quien _/_se te _/_se le _/_debe dinero.
A nosotros es a _/_quien _/_quienes _/_se les _/_ se nos_/_ debe ese dinero y a ellos no se _xxx_ debe nada._


----------



## Palomi666

Palomi666 said:


> Debo corregirme acorde al artículo 4.13 del DPD.
> 
> Aunque me parecen opciones gramaticalmente incorrectas, pero aceptadas, alguna de tus fórmulas sería aceptada, en los casos a los que el artículo 4.13 se refiere.
> 
> Dicho artículo habla de cuando el antecedente es el sujeto.
> 
> _Yo soy quien te debo dinero.
> Quien te debo dinero soy yo._ (_debe_ más común que _debo_)
> (Art. 4.13)
> 
> Podría pensarse que el pronombre átono sigue la misma lógica, pero no está expuesto en el artículo 4.13. Así que no sé si se acepta. (En cualquier caso, personalmente yo no lo digo y hay opciones alternativas correctas).
> 
> En el caso de que se acepte:
> A ti es a quien (te) debo dinero. → suena muy mal (con el _te_)
> Tú eres a quien (te) debo dinero. → ídem
> A quien (te) debo dinero es a ti. → ídem
> A quien (te) debo dinero eres tú. → ídem
> A nosotros es a quienes (nos) debes dinero.
> Nosotros somos a quienes (nos) debes dinero.
> A quienes (nos) debes dinero es a nosotros.
> A quienes (nos) debes dinero somos nosotros.
> 
> En el caso de que no se acepte:
> A ti es a quien (le) debo dinero.
> Tú eres a quien (le) debo dinero.
> A quien (le) debo dinero es a ti.
> A quien (le) debo dinero eres tú.
> A nosotros es a quienes (les) debes dinero.
> Nosotros somos a quienes (les) debes dinero.
> A quienes (les) debes dinero es a nosotros.
> A quienes (les) debes dinero somos nosotros.
> 
> 
> Mi tendencia personal… (tal vez lo más utilizado):
> 
> Tú eres a quien (le) debo dinero.
> (A ti es aquien (le) debo dinero.)
> Nosotros somos a quienes (nos) debes dinero.



Y apostillo una vez más…


Creo que las fórmulas:
(a) _A ti es a quien…_
son incorrectas, a pesar de que las he citado como ejemplos. (Ciertamente, se oyen.)

El patrón correcto es:
(b) _Tú eres a quien…_
independientemente de lo que siga, tal y como he dicho en mi primera respuesta.

En el artículo 4.13 del DPD, los ejemplos siguen el modelo (b).

Por tanto, si esto responde a la pregunta inicial, el verbo será el que concuerde con el sujeto, a saber: yo, tú, él, etc.

El artículo 4.13 se refiere a cuando el pronombre relativo es el sujeto (en la subordinada), y habla de la conjugación del verbo de la subordinada. Los casos de esta pregunta son casos en que el pronombre relativo es un C.I.. Una de las preguntas es acerca del verbo de la oración principal. Para esta cuestión, (1) el artículo 4.13 no arroja ninguna luz al respecto, (2) no debería haber ninguna duda con respecto a la conjugación del verbo. No hay una relación entre el verbo de la principal y el verbo de la subordinada.

Las incorrecciones han venido de un sujeto incorrecto (de uso corriente).

Entonces, sólo queda la duda del uso de los pronombres dentro de la subordinada.

Con respecto a ellos, pienso lo mismo, aunque no sé si la Academia dice algo al respecto. Creo que deben ser la tercera persona (singular o plural), de acuerdo con el pronombre relativo, a pesar de que es habitual oírlos según la forma “real” a la que aluden.

_…a quien (le) debo dinero._ (gramatical)
_…a quien (te) debo dinero._ (real)

Pero son pronombres de C.I. enfáticos, reduntantes, con lo que no es obligado su uso.

_…a quien debo dinero._


----------



## Palomi666

gengo said:


> I disagree.  The "who" definitely implies "the one."  Consider the sentence with a different word order.
> 
> Who owes you money is I.
> Who owe you money is I.
> 
> "It is I who owe you money" is not a correct sentence.



Gengo is right… same case in Spanish.


El que debe dinero eres tú. 
La persona que debe dinero eres tú. 

Hay una persona que debe dinero.

persona - deber - dinero

El que debes dinero 
Quien debes dinero 
La persona que debes dinero 

Muy común este error en español… Difícil de explicar.



Forero said:


> In fact "It is I who owe you money" is a correct sentence



Gengo no ha alterado nada. Esto es lo que has escrito tú y eso no es correcto.

_It is I who owes you money._ 
_Soy yo quien te debe dinero. 

Soy yo quien te debo dinero._ → Caso aceptado por la RAE, art. 4.13. No hay concordancia con el sujeto gramatical.


> DPD 4.13.
> (…) el verbo de la oración de relativo puede ir, bien en tercera persona del singular, en concordancia estricta con su sujeto gramatical (el/la que o quien), (…), bien en primera o segunda persona del singular, concordando con el sujeto del verbo ser (…)


----------



## Palomi666

Forero said:


> _It is us_/_we who owe you money._ [not _owes_]
> _It is clear explanations that are most crucial._ [not _is_]



Son _owe_ e _is_ porque son plural.
El pronombre relativo es tercera persona del singular o del plural.

we → who → they owe
explanations → that → they are


----------



## Rocko!

Algunos gramáticos las llaman estructuras ecuacionales.

Yo me declaro ignorante en este tema (tiro la toalla en este hilo). Pero antes de partir les dejo un _todos_ con significado indudable de _todos_ que me apareció en la _Gramática descriptiva_, de la RAE:

_A todos *es* a quienes *nos* era hostil aquel ambiente_.

Es decir, que en el ejemplo de la RAE, ese “_todos_” no significa “_todos ellos_” o “_todas las personas_”, sino “_todos, incluido yo_”. Si hubiesen escrito un “_les_”, entonces el “_todos_” significaría “a _nuestro grupo, no al otro u otros grupos/ no a ellos_”.


----------



## Palomi666

Rocko! said:


> Algunos gramáticos las llaman estructuras ecuacionales.
> 
> Yo me declaro ignorante en este tema (tiro la toalla en este hilo). Pero antes de partir les dejo un _todos_ con significado indudable de _todos_ que me apareció en la _Gramática descriptiva_, de la RAE:
> 
> _A todos *es* a quienes *nos* era hostil aquel ambiente_.
> 
> Es decir, que en el ejemplo de la RAE, ese “_todos_” no significa “_todos ellos_” o “_todas las personas_”, sino “_todos, incluido yo_”.



Ohh!! Interesante…
Este ejemplo puede ser esclarecedor.

a quienes → todos (todos nosotros)
a quienes → C.I. dentro de la subordinada

a quienes nos: _nos_, el pronombe enfático que repite el C.I. dentro de la oración.

Parece que sí se da el caso.

Gracias Rocko


----------



## Forero

Palomi666 said:


> Gengo is right… same case in Spanish.
> 
> El que debe dinero eres tú.
> La persona que debe dinero eres tú.
> 
> Hay una persona que debe dinero.
> 
> persona - deber - dinero
> 
> El que debes dinero
> Quien debes dinero
> La persona que debes dinero
> 
> Muy común este error en español… Difícil de explicar.
> 
> Gengo no ha alterado nada. Esto es lo que has escrito tú y eso no es correcto.
> 
> _It is I who owes you money._
> _Soy yo quien te debe dinero.
> 
> Soy yo quien te debo dinero._ → Caso aceptado por la RAE, art. 4.13. No hay concordancia con el sujeto gramatical.


I believe what you are saying about Spanish, but English is not Spanish. Your Spanish sentence has "soy", but the English sentence has "is", and there is no "it" in the Spanish sentence.

I prefer "It's me that owes you money" = "Soy yo quien te debe dinero" and "Who owes you money is me" = "Quien te debe dinero soy yo", but "It is I who owe you money" is also valid English.

According to Fowler's _Modern English Usage_, "relatives take the person of their antecedents".  This means that "who" in the example is first person, not third person, because its antecedent is "I".

Swan's _Practical English Usage_, 3e, has this example:

_It’s me that’s responsible for the organization._
(More formal: _ It is I who am responsible_…)

My point is that the "antecedent" of (i.e. what is being modified by) "that owes you money" in the cleft sentence is not really "I" but "it". The clause in question is part of the subject of "is", not part of the complement, so the "informal" version is more logical.

By the way, "Who owes you money is me" and "The person who owes you money is me" are both valid, and "It's me that owes you money" is valid, but "It's me the person who owes you money" is not.

Again, English is not Spanish.

How do you say "It is because you borrowed it that you owe money" in Spanish?


----------



## Palomi666

Forero said:


> I believe what you are saying about Spanish, but English is not Spanish. Your Spanish sentence has "soy", but the English sentence has "is", and there is no "it" in the Spanish sentence.
> 
> I prefer "It's me that owes you money" = "Soy yo quien te debe dinero" and "Who owes you money is me" = "Quien te debe dinero soy yo", but "It is I who owe you money" is also valid English.
> 
> According to Fowler's _Modern English Usage_, "relatives take the person of their antecedents".  This means that "who" in the example is first person, not third person, because its antecedent is "I".
> 
> Swan's _Practical English Usage_, 3e, has this example:
> 
> _It’s me that’s responsible for the organization._
> (More formal: _ It is I who am responsible_…)
> 
> My point is that the "antecedent" of (i.e. what is being modified by) "that owes you money" in the cleft sentence is not really "I" but "it". The clause in question is part of the subject of "is", not part of the complement, so the "informal" version is more logical.
> 
> By the way, "Who owes you money is me" and "The person who owes you money is me" are both valid, and "It's me that owes you money" is valid, but "It's me the person who owes you money" is not.
> 
> Again, English is not Spanish.
> 
> How do you say "It is because you borrowed it that you owe money" in Spanish?


Ok.

_It is me who owes you money._

Which is the subject of this sentence?

To my spanish eyes, it is both _it_ and _who owes you money_. When you put the clause behind, the verb needs an _it_ before. This is how I see it.
It’s the same on French.

_It is me who…
C’est moi qui…_

Conversely,
_Soy yo quien…_

In Spanish there is no need to use a pronoun before the verb functioning as a gramatical (repeated) subject.

In my logic, the antecent is _I_.

_It is I who owes you money.
Who owes you money is I._

They are the same sentence, but with an inversed order. This is how I see it.




Forero said:


> How do you say "It is because you borrowed it that you owe money" in Spanish?



Why underlining _do_?
I can say:

Es porque lo tomaste prestado que debes dinero.

_Que debes dinero_ is the subject.


----------



## Forero

I underlined _do_ because I had mentioned the idea before.

¿Puede decirse "Que debes dinero es porque lo tomaste prestado"?

In English "That you owe money is because you borrowed it" does not work.


----------



## Palomi666

Forero said:


> I underlined _do_ because I had mentioned the idea before.
> 
> ¿Puede decirse "Que debes dinero es porque lo tomaste prestado"?
> 
> In English "That you owe money is because you borrowed it" does not work.



I think yes, but we often search other constructions.

El hecho de que debas (debes) dinero es porque lo tomaste prestado.

The simple version is more common.

Debes dinero porque lo tomaste prestado.
Si debes dinero es porque lo tomaste prestado.


—

How to find the antecedent.

who owes you money

I owe you money

The subject is the antecedent. Don’t you think?


----------



## Forero

Palomi666 said:


> I think yes, but we often look for other constructions.
> 
> El hecho de que debas (debes) dinero es porque lo tomaste prestado.
> 
> The simple version is more common.
> 
> Debes dinero porque lo tomaste prestado.
> Si debes dinero es porque lo tomaste prestado.


Gracias.

In English "The fact that you owe money is because you borrowed it" does not work as a pseudo-cleft sentence:

_That you owe money is because you borrowed it.
The fact that you owe money is because you borrowed it.
Why you owe money is because you borrowed it.
The reason you owe money is that you borrowed it._

But in an it-cleft sentence, the pronoun "it" comes in and the "why" or "the reason" disappears:

_It is because you borrowed it that you owe money.
It is because you borrowed it the fact that you owe money.
It is because you borrowed it why you owe money.
It is because you borrowed it the reason you owe money._


Palomi666 said:


> How to find the antecedent.
> 
> who owes you money
> 
> I owe you money
> 
> The subject is the antecedent. Don’t you think?


The subject in "who owes you money" is the word "who", which can be either a relative pronoun or an interrogative pronoun.

In "Who owes you money?" and "I don't care who owes you money", "who" is interrogative and has no antecedent.

In "I who owe you money am still unable to pay", the antecedent is "I", but in "The one who owes you money is me", the antecedent is "the one".

In "It's me that owes you money", "that" may just be a subordinating conjunction, as it is in my examples with "because". "Me that owes you money" is not a meaningful phrase like "I who owe you money" in my other example.

In my opinion, "me" in the cleft sentence complements "is" all by itself, just as it does in the wh-cleft version "Who owes you money is me" or the alternative pseudo-cleft sentence "The one that owes you money is me."

So if "that" is a relative pronoun in "It's me that owes you money", its antecedent has to be "it", which means something like "the one".


----------



## neal41

I have not closely followed the discussion about English, but it occurs to me that #11 in this thread might be helpful.


----------



## Forero

When it comes to cleft sentences, English and Spanish follow different rules.

This is why Spanish speakers have so many questions about English cleft sentences while English speakers like me tend to get lost trying to compose cleft sentences in Spanish.

About the sentence "It's me who owes you money": The subordinate clause "who owes you money" is not the subject, but it completes the meaning of the subject.

Think of the sentence "The one that owes you money is me" = "El que te debe dinero soy yo". The simple subject in English is "the one".

In English we do not add "it" and move "the one that owes you money":

_It's me the one that owes you money._

Instead, we change "the one" to "it" and move only "that owes you money". The subject, in other words, is cleft/cloven/split:

_It's me that owes you money._

If Spanish were like English, you could change "el" to something like "eso" and move "que te debe dinero": "Eso soy yo que te debe dinero."

In English, in other words, "it" and "the one" play similar roles and are never both present.

The same thing happens with "The reason (that) you owe money is because you borrowed it". We do not add "it" and move "the reason (that) you owe money":

_It is because you borrowed it the reason_ (_that_)_ you owe money._

Instead, we change "the reason" to "it" and move "that you owe money":

_It is because you borrowed it that you owe money._


----------



## Forero

Palomi666 said:


> _It is me who owes you money._
> 
> Which is the subject of this sentence?


The simple subject is "it", and "who owes you money" completes the meaning of "it". "Who" just means "that" in this sentence.


Rocko! said:


> Algunos gramáticos las llaman estructuras ecuacionales.
> 
> Yo me declaro ignorante en este tema (tiro la toalla en este hilo). Pero antes de partir les dejo un _todos_ con significado indudable de _todos_ que me apareció en la _Gramática descriptiva_, de la RAE:
> 
> _A todos *es* a quienes *nos* era hostil aquel ambiente_.
> 
> Es decir, que en el ejemplo de la RAE, ese “_todos_” no significa “_todos ellos_” o “_todas las personas_”, sino “_todos, incluido yo_”. Si hubiesen escrito un “_les_”, entonces el “_todos_” significaría “a _nuestro grupo, no al otro u otros grupos/ no a ellos_”.


¿Cómo se diría si no fuese a todos?

_Sólo a algunos es a quienes nos era hostil aquel ambiente.
Sólo a algunos es a quienes de nosotros era hostil aquel ambiente.
Es sólo a algunos a cuantos de nosotros era hostil aquel ambiente._


----------



## Rocko!

Forero said:


> The simple subject is "it", and "who owes you money" completes the meaning of "it". "Who" just means "that" in this sentence.
> 
> ¿Cómo se diría si no fuese a todos?
> 
> _Sólo a algunos es a quienes nos era hostil aquel ambiente.
> Sólo a algunos es a quienes de nosotros era hostil aquel ambiente.
> Es sólo a algunos a cuantos de nosotros era hostil aquel ambiente._


Ecuacional, de tipo oración atributiva con relativa sustantivada:
A) [Solo a algunos] [es.] [a quienes nos era hostil]
B) [Solo a algunos] [es.] [a quienes les era hostil]

Yo entiendo que la A es un “nosotros” (solo a algunos de nosotros), y la B es un “ellos” (solo algunos de ellos), y esta elisión normal de los pronombres solo el contexto lo compensa.

Nota: hay un libro que dice que _ser_ está en tercera persona del singular, y eso significa que ya no es válido el antiguo concepto de “ser impersonal” de Andrés Bello, y adquiere lógica el nombre “ecuacional”, suponiendo que sea (estoy conjeturando) por la idea de “esto *es* esto”.


----------



## Forero

Rocko! said:


> Hay algunas que podrían ser confusas porque es necesario identificar cuál es el OI (elidido) y cuál el sujeto, además del uso enfático-pleonástico.
> 
> A mí es a quien me gusta
> A mí es a quien le gusta


Ambas frases tienen el mismo sujeto, ¿no? (algo o alguien singular)


----------



## Rocko!

Forero said:


> Ambas frases tienen el mismo sujeto, ¿no? (algo o alguien singular)


Sí, el mismo sujeto. La que contiene “_*me*_” en lugar de “*le*” es  enfática y *anómala*, dicen unos gramáticos. La decimos los nativos del idioma español por el mensaje que sentimos que ofrece, sin darnos cuenta de la “anomalía”, es decir, sin analizar la estructura. Yo nunca dije que era “correcta”, dije que eran expresiones familiares. Un libro dice:



Mayorga, D.; Morales, F.; Quiroz, O. (1992). _Gramática para textos_. 2da. edición. Editorial Andrés Bello. Santiago de Chile.




Mayorga, D.; Morales, F.; Quiroz, O. (1992). _Gramática para textos_. 2da. edición. Editorial Andrés Bello. Santiago de Chile.


----------

